# sinker cypress, how to and what



## CaptCoan (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm new to finishing and know nothing other than brushing on a coat of poly soooo

I'm building a couple of end tables out of sinker cypress and I don't want to just stain them and destroy the natural color so I'm looking for advice on what I could use to give them a fine furniture finish. As I said earlier I'm new to finishing but willing to try any type of finish. All advice is welcome, Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Make sure your prep is good by sanding correctly buy going through all of the grits depending on how rough your wood is to start use 60,80,100,120 ending at 150 or 180 grit. Do the same thing with a sample board of the same material.
If your going to clear coat your tables then make sure your surface is clean (a tack cloth helps) and that the area around it is clean too ,follow the directions on the can, some of the most popular clear coats are: lacquer,poly,shellac,Arm-R-Seal. What ever material you use spray or brush your sample board first and see how you like the results there first,it's important to prepare the sample board the same way you prepare your table. If you have the equipment it's much easier to spray the finish on but takes some practice.


----------

